# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Rain Frogs

## COOCOpUcHoo

I really way to get a rain frog. I saw this bushveld rain frog video and this guys had more than five of them i believe as pets. The closest thing i can fid to them is the chubby frog. Where can I find rain frogs?

----------


## ejh805

You know that they hibernate all but a few weeks of the year, right?

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

> You know that they hibernate all but a few weeks of the year, right?


I know, but that is when it is dry. If i keep them moist. They should stay out

----------


## ejh805

It could also drastically reduce their lifespans.

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

Oh my. Very true.

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

> It could also drastically reduce their lifespans.


Are chubby frogs related to rain frogs?

----------


## Daniel

> It could also drastically reduce their lifespans.


How so?

----------


## Terry

Chubby frogs and rain frogs are somewhat related being members of the family Microhylidae. Rain frogs prefer a dryer habitat, while chubby frogs prefer a more tropical climate. Chubby frogs are easier to obtain than rain frogs.

----------

COOCOpUcHoo

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

> How so?


They look similar. They both burrow. They both aestivate during dry times.

----------


## Daniel

> Are chubby frogs related to rain frogs?


Both are in the family Microhylidae. Chubby frogs are a VERY boring species to keep tbh.  I can go months with out even seeing mine.

----------

COOCOpUcHoo

----------


## Daniel

> Rain frogs prefer a dryer habitat, while chubby frogs prefer a more tropical climate. Chubby frogs are easier to obtain than rain frogs.


This is not true. There is a reason they stay burrowed during the dry seasons and that is to keep moist.

----------


## Daniel

> They look similar. They both burrow. They both aestivate during dry times.


How would it harm the frog if it didnt aestivate?

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

> How would it harm the frog if it didnt aestivate?


I did not say aestivation is harmful

----------


## Daniel

> I did not say aestivation is harmful


I think you replied to the wrong post the first time then.

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

> I think you replied to the wrong post the first time then.


Oops. Yes I did

----------


## ejh805

It could shorten their lifespan in theory, because their bodies have adapted to only be active those few weeks a year. Imagine aestivation like turning a battery-powered object off. The battery lasts longer right? But if you leave it on constantly, it will run out much faster.

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

> It could shorten their lifespan in theory, because their bodies have adapted to only be active those few weeks a year. Imagine aestivation like turning a battery-powered object off. The battery lasts longer right? But if you leave it on constantly, it will run out much faster.


I have heard of some places actually having captive bred rain frogs. No sources or specific areas, but they are very rare. I just got info from surfing the web so don't take my word.

----------


## Daniel

> It could shorten their lifespan in theory, because their bodies have adapted to only be active those few weeks a year. Imagine aestivation like turning a battery-powered object off. The battery lasts longer right? But if you leave it on constantly, it will run out much faster.


No offense but that logic does not make sense to me. Their bodies are not batteries they don't run out of energy. Maybe physically they get tired but I don't see how that would shortin their life span.

----------


## Terry

Rain frogs (genus _Breviceps_) inhabit a variety of habitats from mountain forest to desert. They are fossorial and prefer sandy or loamy soil that is well-drained. They are slow moving and spend most of their time underground. They are called rain frogs because they herald the rain (change of season). During breeding, some rain frogs will construct a burrow and egg chamber about 5 inches deep where the eggs are deposited. There is no tadpole stage. The female will remain around the nest until metamorphosis is complete.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> This is not true. There is a reason they stay burrowed during the dry seasons and that is to keep moist.


Terry is correct. Their natural habitat is very dry almost year round. This is why Rain Frogs remain burrowed to remain moist. They Aestivate for nearly a year before the rains come and wake them from their slumber as the water seeps down into their burrows.

If they didn't prefer dryer climates then they would not live where they are. So which part of Terry's statement was untrue? Chubby frogs such as Painted frogs do live in tropical regions just as the Tomato frogs do.

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

Let's say i did get a rain frog. If i kept it like a pacman frog and kept it moist and fed it regularly. Would it aestivate?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Let's say i did get a rain frog. If i kept it like a pacman frog and kept it moist and fed it regularly. Would it aestivate?


Their condotions are not even remotely similar. It would most likely end in disaster.

----------


## Terry

Most species of _Breviceps_ prefer a Mediterranean climate similar to the chaparral of southern California and Arizona. In fact, one species _Breviceps namaquensis,_does not inhabit water at all. Grif is absolutely correct - these frogs will not thrive in the same environment as a pacman frog. These frogs love to eat termites and ants, like most species in the Microhylid family. 

To add to the confusion, there is another group of rain frogs from Madagascar, genus _Scaphiophryne_. They are fairly common in the pet trade and are quite secretive. Some members of this genus can be kept in a tropical or montane forest environment.

----------


## N3XU5

Cool.

----------


## Daniel

> Terry is correct. Their natural habitat is very dry almost year round. This is why Rain Frogs remain burrowed to remain moist. They Aestivate for nearly a year before the rains come and wake them from their slumber as the water seeps down into their burrows.
> 
> If they didn't prefer dryer climates then they would not live where they are. So which part of Terry's statement was untrue? Chubby frogs such as Painted frogs do live in tropical regions just as the Tomato frogs do.


If they prefered drier climates then they would come out more then just the rainy seasons. If I were to keep them in captivity then I would definetelly not set them up in a dry climate enclosure unless I have LOTS of substrate to allow the frog to gain moister at depth. And I'm not talking just a couple inches. Just because they live there does not mean they prefer it, they simply adapted to survive. Do they ever breath in the dry air?

Does anybody know of any succesful keepers of these frogs? If so how do they keep them?

----------



----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> If they prefered drier climates then they would come out more then just the rainy seasons. If I were to keep them in captivity then I would definetelly not set them up in a dry climate enclosure unless I have LOTS of substrate to allow the frog to gain moister at depth. And I'm not talking just a couple inches. Just because they live there does not mean they prefer it, they simply adapted to survive. Do they ever breath in the dry air?;
> 
> Does anybody know of any succesful keepers of these frogs? If so how do they keep them?


Ugh!!! Seriously? You are arguing about their natural habitat. Frogs can migrate to seek out water so if they didn't prefer dry climates they would seek more lush wetland areas in which they do not. Obviously you don't know anyone who keeps them either or you would know inorder to mimic their natural environment you would have to create the 10 to 11 month dry season. 

I don't understand why us telling you that their natural habitat is dry is so hard to swallow.

----------


## Daniel

> Ugh!!! Seriously? You are arguing about their natural habitat. Frogs can migrate to seek out water so if they didn't prefer dry climates they would seek more lush wetland areas in which they do not. Obviously you don't know anyone who keeps them either or you would know inorder to mimic their natural environment you would have to create the 10 to 11 month dry season. 
> 
> I don't understand why us telling you that their natural habitat is dry is so hard to swallow.


Sure they can migrate to seek out water. Or they can just burrow to keep moist as these guys do. Which imo that means they prefer to stay moist. And no I don't know of one person who keeps these. Which is why I asked the question. Keeping these frogs dry in captivity for 10-11 months will probably kill these frogs. They them self are not use to being dry again they stay moist under ground. 

Sorry if I came off rude when I said "thats not true" I should have said I disagree.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Sure they can migrate to seek out water. Or they can just burrow to keep moist as these guys do. Which imo that means they prefer to stay moist. And no I don't know of one person who keeps these. Which is why I asked the question. Keeping these frogs dry in captivity for 10-11 months will probably kill these frogs. They them self are not use to being dry again they stay moist under ground. 
> 
> Sorry if I came off rude when I said "thats not true" I should have said I disagree.


They aestivate when burrowed down. Covered in an epithelial sack like all frogs that burrow to escape the heat or cold. They pretty much are in a coma until the rain comes. Breeders have to condition their frogs in order to get the in them mood unless using hormone injections. Aestivation is part of conditioning which can last all winter (3 to 4 months) for the most part. Giant African Bullfrogs are in the same boat as these guys when it comes to how long they remain dormant. Sometimes up to an entire year or longer. Aestivation can be similated sucessfully in captivity as long as the frogs are monitored daily. The substrate is never kept completely dry just as it would be in nature.

There is a reason that these frogs rarely appear in the pet trade and you can bet that any that do are WC. I understand what you are saying, but they burrow down not because they like a moist environment. They do it so that they don't die from desication during the dry season. Its about survival.

----------

poison

----------


## Daniel

Now that is the answer I am looking for  :Smile:

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

What  about these little guys?

http://youtu.be/2HiJ6wph8FY

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

I believe they have become popular in pet trade in Japan, and by the looks. Yes many people keep them captive. I was browsing some Japanese videos, and I saw (even though i can't read it) an enclosure that looked just like a pacman frog's and he had multiple in there. Also there was a tong feeding video. And more


http://youtu.be/Cu571AUWAjY


http://youtu.be/EVGNqn11pzE

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I believe they have become popular in pet trade in Japan, and by the looks. Yes many people keep them captive. I was browsing some Japanese videos, and I saw (even though i can't read it) an enclosure that looked just like a pacman frog's and he had multiple in there. Also there was a tong feeding video. And more
> 
> 
> ã¢ã¡ãã¯ã©ã¬ã¨ã«ã®æé£ãBreviceps adspersus, Balloon Frog - YouTube
> 
> 
> ãã¯ã©ã¬ã¨ã« - YouTube


Yes I have heard of this species being sparsly available from time to time, but you will not like the cost and I can absolutely assure you that they are NOT kept in the same conditions as a Pacman. They are not even from the same continent. Climate is not even remotely the same.

Just because an enclosure looks like it may be similar doesn't mean it is. Never believe everything you see on YouTube. Most of the time it is wrong.

----------

COOCOpUcHoo

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

> Yes I have heard of this species being sparsly available from time to time, but you will not like the cost and I can absolutely assure you that they are NOT kept in the same conditions as a Pacman. They are not even from the same continent. Climate is not even remotely the same.
> 
> Just because an enclosure looks like it may be similar doesn't mean it is. Never believe everything you see on YouTube. Most of the time it is wrong.


What is the closest thing to the rai frog you can recommend.

----------


## Daniel

> What is the closest thing to the rai frog you can recommend.


As far as cuteness go's? A chubby are pretty cute imo. But you wont see them much.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Daniel is right closest you will get to appearence of Rain Frogs are Asian Painted Frogs. They too remain burrowed the majority of the time.

----------

